# Found 5 roosters



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

We were out in the Wichita National Wildlife Refuge yesterday looking at the buffalo and other sites. Went to some of the lakes. At Lake Rush around dusk I found 5 roosters in a small tree someone had dumped. I just caught each one of them out of the tree. They are very docile. I have them at home now. Very nice roosters. 2 bantams, 2 Cornish, and a Barred Rock.

The two Cornish look ready to butcher. The two Bantams I am going to try to rehome.

I am going to keep the Barred Rock and I am picking up 4 Barred Rock pullets this afternoon. 

GT


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't understand why people do that. Glad you were able to get them. 

I don't understand why people don't just put their extra roosters in their own freezer instead of doing that. Or offer them for free to anyone.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The roosters


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretty boys!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I loved the barred rock. What an interesting find! I have seen a rooster on the side of the freeway before, kittens dumped in a field, dogs on the side of the road, and even an emu left a pasture next to an abandoned house. People can be so cruel! Glad you were able to take them in though.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

people can be so cruel. good thing they were tame enough to be caught, and great on you to catch them!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Someone dumped a rooster out here...it took a few days for him to make himself at home..he is a handsome guy and the hens love him..we named him Mooch lol..
He looks to be a Cubalaya...


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Why would someone do that? I know many Amish and other families that would gladly take them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, they are pretty!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Mooch!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for you to catch them up. That barred rock looks like a big hen to me. Hope you enjoy them!


----------

